# Nice chunk - the fall bite is heating up!



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

I took mom out today to a private pond, and had a great time! We caught 5 bass and a crappie. Here are a few pics. All but one of the fish were taken in 5-8 FOW on a large flat with lipless cranks. What gorgeous weather too!

The big one slammed the crank and took drag immediately. The Zillions have sweet drags!


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

You're right. That is a nice chunk/bass.


----------



## Rybo (Jul 23, 2009)

Nice fish. +1 for taking the mom out too. Good man.


----------



## Erterbass (Jul 4, 2005)

Kudos for taking Mom - and you put her on fish too! 

Those Strike King Sexy Red Eye Shad lipless cranks do the trick, don't they?

Bob


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

The Red Eye Shad rock, especially in Sexy Shad. They are just waaaaay productive and easy to use.


----------



## LionFish (Sep 4, 2009)

How do you guys use those Red Eye Shads? I bought a couple in the spring and had zero luck with them.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

I had good success in the spring with them. There are a few things I do:

1. Vary the retrieve speed. Sometimes it works fast, sometimes slower.
2. Rip it on occasion. When a steady retrieve is not working, I'll rip a few feet, pause and then reel again. Sometimes the rip is toward me, sometimes it is up to get more of a yo-yo action.
3. Rip - pause - rip - rip - pause...etc...no steady retrieve.

Of course, like any bait, you have to be near fish for it to work. 

HTH!


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

Have to love that fall bite thats starting to hit!!!


----------

